# What a Fall day in the GA woods!



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Well the wife and kids had plans so off to the woods I went in hope of taking a doe for the freezer or a buck if big enough! I settled into my stand located in some white oak trees that were still dropping the acorns that the whitetails here key on as a major food source. I couldnt help but notice the splendid fall colors....................




























The area leading from a thick swamp and old cutover that I expected the deer to come from..........










My cover was busted by this noisy and purely annoyed Fox squirrel.........



















It wasnt long before my intended quarry was feeding it's way straight for me, now here is the catch, I made a deal with myself that I would not shoot if I could not capture the shot on video, and being alone that may be tricky! I have a camera pod that attaches to the tree that supports my camera but the deer would have to cooperate in being in the field of view at the right time for the shot! Well I got it done I took this nice doe ( the same doe that gave me and Tex "fits" while he was here hunting from the same stand) and I got it all on video. I watched as soon as I got home and will have to admit it is pretty cool since a young 4 x4 buck thought he was rutting and kept chasing my does out of the viewfinder! She will eat good!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

So lets see, between you and me in the last 10 days have fired a total of 4 arrows from our stick bows and stacked up 4 deer. 8) I'm not counting of course the two you smoked before I got down there... I bet them poor basterds are hoping you run outa arrows real soon! :twisted: 

Nice job buddy. I'm glad you got revenge on that counterfeit snakey beeotch!

BTW, I think I seen right where my buck was standing in one of your pics!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Very cool AP...where's the vid?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

some good eating right there.Nice job


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

No wheels on your bows? :shock: ...how the?...what the?...there's no way!
Good going guys. I'll bet you're having a blast.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats fellas, that looks like a blast. How do the limits work, I heard you can shoot a bunch.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Here in GA you can shoot a total of 12 deer all can be does or two can be bucks and one of them have to be a four pt on one side, except in the some counties then they have to all be four pt. or greater on one side! I usually put about 7-8 deer in the freezer a year and give some away to some needy folks I know each year as well, they really appreciate it!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Next year send a bunch back with tex. I'd love to try some, and would be honored to take some meat of your hands. Also lately work has been really slow so I could be considered needy!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Next year send a bunch back with tex. I'd love to try some, and would be honored to take some meat of your hands. Also lately work has been really slow so I could be considered needy!


You'd eat your words if you knew what it takes to get meat back here from GA. What a pain in the AaaaaaSSSSSS! The airlines wants $100 for an extra bag and it can only weigh 50 pounds (1 deer) and don't even ask me how much it is to ship frozen meat UPS or Fed Ex next day air. :shock: for 1 seventy five pound box of frozen meat shipped from Ga to UT next day air they only want $385.00 :evil: NOT worth it! I only killed two deer while I was down there and AP ended up with half my meat. If I go again I'll just donate the meat to the AP foundation for the backstrap impaired. :wink:


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

That is an awesome pic. That must be some great archery practice shooting those does!


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Half your meat was left to me! WTF? If you call a couple of boned out front shoulders off of a couple small young deer! half? Tex **** sure wasnt gonna leave any backstrap or other "GOOD" parts with me the cokesucker just left me with the bait and stew meat! See if he ever comes back! :twisted:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You got 50 lbs of good burger meat! You ungrateful puke! I loves my deer burger and I had to leave it all with you. snif snif... I have a hard time feeling guilty taking the "good meat" as you put it. You're gonna stack up six or eight deer this year and lets see, that's only 16 back straps. Jeezus, how many you need greedy guts!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="fixed blade":25567lw0]Next year send a bunch back with tex. I'd love to try some, and would be honored to take some meat of your hands. Also lately work has been really slow so I could be considered needy!


You'd eat your words if you knew what it takes to get meat back here from GA. What a pain in the AaaaaaSSSSSS! The airlines wants $100 for an extra bag and it can only weigh 50 pounds (1 deer) and don't even ask me how much it is to ship frozen meat UPS or Fed Ex next day air. :shock: for 1 seventy five pound box of frozen meat shipped from Ga to UT next day air they only want $385.00 :evil: NOT worth it! I only killed two deer while I was down there and AP ended up with half my meat. If I go again I'll just donate the meat to the AP foundation for the backstrap impaired. :wink:[/quote:25567lw0]

Next time drive and take a truck full of meat back home with you. Man I need to find me a place to go shoot a couple whitetails.I hear they taste better then muileys.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

No they don't, they taste just the same. 

If I drove I could defiantly bring home a truckload of meat but it would be just as cost effective to ship it. Probably more cost effective to ship it than drive it. That's 2500 miles dude! You priced gas lately? Plus, I would have 2 days down time for driving on both ends of the trip. Nope, not gonna happen, wouldn't be prudent at this juncture. :wink:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> No they don't, they taste just the same.
> 
> If I drove I could defiantly bring home a truckload of meat but it would be just as cost effective to ship it. Probably more cost effective to ship it than drive it. That's 2500 miles dude! You priced gas lately? Plus, I would have 2 days down time for driving on both ends of the trip. Nope, not gonna happen, wouldn't be prudent at this juncture. :wink:


True. next time add the shipping in to your budge.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Btw, Tex you are off your meds if you dont think these acorn fat whitetails are not better on the grill and palette! I have eaten both as well and they are second only to Antelope fattened on fall alfalfa! You can keep the elk and mule deer especially the big mature animals heavy in the rut of Sept. and Nov.!


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Just a little curious what heads your using. If I remember correctly last year you made a few of your own from flint. Awsome job with the TRUE primitive weapons. However you probably won't see me with anything but a Matthews anytime soon


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh, my friend, they are yummy no doubt! I feasted on some GA whitetail strap just the other night. But I gotta say, I truly can't tell the difference between them and a nice fat mule deer shot here on the front. Both sumptuous fare.  Antelope is right there with them. Ya'all can eat all the elk you want, I'll stick with the good stuff. :wink: 

Neverdrawn,
We were shooting cedar and laminated birch arrows with 145 and 160 grain Snuffers. 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Oh, my friend, they are yummy no doubt! I feasted on some GA whitetail strap just the other night. But I gotta say, I truly can't tell the difference between them and a nice fat mule deer shot here on the front. Both sumptuous fare.  Antelope is right there with them. Ya'all can eat all the elk you want, I'll stick with the good stuff. :wink:


Tex You did not have to put this up right now. You just made me hungry for some deer and elk steaks. I have to try antelope steak yet hopefully next year.Thanks Now I really need to go find the elk this weekend and kill one.AP if you get to much deer meat just send some my way.I will take it off you hand for you. :mrgreen:


----------

